

Gmail Mothin - kurikintoki
http://www.google.com/mail/help/motion.html#utm_source=en-et-na-us&utm_medium=new-features-link&utm_campaign=en

======
sblom
You mean "motion".

------
sshah
sounds like an April fool joke

